# Scur



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

I have a almost 4 month old girl that has a small scur. The scur is thin and moves when I push on it. How can I remove it. Not sure it you can see it in picture.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

If it's in danger of growing into her head, you can trim it with a lopper or and OB saw. I prefer lopper, just one quick cut and it's done. If you cut it too short it will bleed so have blood stop powder ready. You could also have a disbudding iron hot and ready and cauterize it. If it was me though and it wasn't growing towards her head, I'd just let it be. If it's loose she might knock it off when head butting other goats. That's my favorite way to deal with scurs, just let them knock them off as long as they are not growing towards their heads. 😉


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

My Nubian doe had scurs pop up until a few years ago. They would sit get popped off on their own when she was butting heads or rubbing on things. Now that she’s 10 her scurs have given up trying to grow. Lol


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> If it's in danger of growing into her head, you can trim it with a lopper or and OB saw. I prefer lopper, just one quick cut and it's done. If you cut it too short it will bleed so have blood stop powder ready. You could also have a disbudding iron hot and ready and cauterize it. If it was me though and it wasn't growing towards her head, I'd just let it be. If it's loose she might knock it off when head butting other goats. That's my favorite way to deal with scurs, just let them knock them off as long as they are not growing towards their heads.


Thanks. It's not growing into her head so I think I may just wait and see if she knocks it off herself. I can wiggle it back and forth with my finger so maybe it's not attached that well.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

usually does dont get huge ones. IF she was younger i would of re-burned her, but since she is older it wont really hurt anything except if she really hits other goats then they would get sores from the scur.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> My Nubian doe had scurs pop up until a few years ago. They would sit get popped off on their own when she was butting heads or rubbing on things. Now that she’s 10 her scurs have given up trying to grow. Lol


It finally popped off. She didn't want me to touch her head for a few days but now she's fine.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That’s great!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------

